# Threads question...



## Attilio (Aug 19, 2014)

How do you figure out what diameter to turn aluminum stock down to for a specific die? For example a #10-32 die?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2014)

there are charts on the web for that,  here is one, Tap Size Chart - Machining.  It shows 10-32 at .190 I would cut it .187 because the aluminum will push outward as well as cut. You may even need to reduce it further.
here is another. https://www.bing.com/images/search?...1889A9DBA1792DDF342DD3A87D9A8&selectedIndex=0  The diameter of the size your using is the size of the tenon. Although I tend to reduce it just a little bit for softer metals.


----------



## Attilio (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you for your response. I have a few of the charts you mention, but i just wasn't sure which column showed that information.


----------

